# Social Security and Widow's Benefits



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

Can you draw your Social Security and also receive Widow's Benefits or Survivor's Benefits at the same time?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

If you paid in and have "quarters" , your husband had surplus "quarters" when he passed away and you think you may qualify for a widow factor in quarter count and benefit amount from what I have heard from widows is forget trying to use the phone or internet and go to your local SSA office to meet face to face with an agent who can help you choose the best options.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

As I understand it, if you were married to someone for 10 years or more then you can receive benefits as if you were him, provided his earned benefit is higher than yours. If you were married to more than one person, each for more than 10 years, then you can receive the higher of the spouses benefits.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

You receive the higher of the two. However you can start receiving survivor benefits at 60 and let your own benefits grow. At 66 (or whatever the age is now) you can start receiving your own benefits if they are higher.

In my case the survivor benefits were more than my own, so at 62 I started receiving his benefits and at 66 I started receiving my own plus an amount from his that equaled the largest amount I could get. So my SS comes from both sources. 

I had an extremely helpful SS rep who walked me through all the options on the phone. She laid out the options and made suggestions on how I could get the largest amount.


----------

